# Racking setups



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

How do people rack equipment that also makes it easy to get at to connect up gear. I have seen some nice racks but it looks like a real Pain if you get some new gear and you want to add some jumpers. 

I hope when I can get my house built I can get a rack that has access from the front and back like in telco switch rooms. What have you done ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's a built in wall rack, you have 2 options.

1. Have access to the rear from another room.

2. Get one that slides out and rotates. - http://www.customavrack.com/category/43-middle-atlantic-wr-roll-out-racks.aspx


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally you build the rack into a wall than is accessible from the other side as well like I did.
The other option as mentioned is to get the rack that hinges outward.


----------

